# Fishing Rod Rack



## ghost1066 (Jan 5, 2014)

As I was going through pics for the lure how to I thought about this one. Here is a pic of rod rack I did for a how to on my site. It is oak and black walnut and does not use any nails or screws. It is held by glue and the joinery.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ooh.....thats nice. Real nice.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 5, 2014)

I love that 
but my rods would not fit in that holes.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 5, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I love that
> but my rods would not fit in that holes.


And that is why they make bigger bits  cause one size don't fit all. It was fun to make don't know that I would do it again.


----------

